

Websocket-based Tethering for iOS devices - tehwebguy
https://github.com/spoletto/iOS-HTML5-Tethering

======
benguild
A while ago I bought this App: [http://www.macrumors.com/2011/11/29/itether-
app-offers-inter...](http://www.macrumors.com/2011/11/29/itether-app-offers-
internet-tethering-on-your-iphone-for-one-time-fee/)

Best $15 I ever spent on an App, because Apple pulled the App shortly
thereafter, and I have unlimited data.

It uses the same sort of technology ... having a web browser open on your
phone within an App that provides a tunnel. You have to have the App open on
your phone and on your Mac/PC.

However, there's one downside: You need to have the App foregrounded on your
phone, regardless of method, due to the fact that I believe WebSockets are
inactive when backgrounded on iOS.

The App still works on iOS 7.

~~~
kattuviriyan
Don't they remove the app and credit you back $15(when you connect to internet
or the appastore)?

~~~
timdoug
Nope -- I've had that exact app working like a charm across multiple devices
and OS updates.

------
pat2man
Very cool. Charging for tethering when you are already charging for data is
ridiculous.

Of course many cell providers are now bundling tethering for free...

------
kayoone
I was confused why one needs this but it is because in some places tethering
costs extra dime i guess ?

I dont have that problem, but i only get 750 Megs unmetered traffic in my EUR
50/month contract anyway, so i hardly use tethering.

~~~
tokenizerrr
Yeah, from what I understand a lot of providers in America charge extra for
tethering (Which is absolutely ridiculous since you're just using data). I'm
quite happy with tethering my 1GB for EUR 10/month myself.

------
codezero
As with any non-standard tethering solution, make sure you have a firewall
somewhere along the way that blocks ports that your phone doesn't normally
access. Your provider will detect these outgoing connections and send you a
warning/threat.

~~~
toomuchtodo
T-Mobile actually does DPI over unencrypted HTTP, and throws up an error in
your browser if you're using tethering without paying for it (Galaxy Nexus +
Macbook Air + HTTP Everywhere works though).

------
egfx
Any reason why this wouldn't work with WebOS devices or other non iOS?

~~~
tehwebguy
Probably not, it seems to only require a websocket capable browser. That said,
I haven't tested that.

